# Extensão do Pluviómetro da PCE WH1080.



## criz0r (4 Ago 2017 às 14:26)

Boa tarde pessoal, venho aqui solicitar a vossa ajuda e opinião relativamente a um assunto que tem sido um quebra cabeças para mim nestes últimos dias.

Estou praticamente a terminar, a construção do meu Radiation Shield para o sensor da minha estação, no entanto não estou a conseguir arranjar uma solução para o alargamento do pluviómetro.
Como é sabido por muitos de vós, o pluviómetro desta estação pode eventualmente não registar toda a precipitação real, devido ás margens do mesmo serem muito curtas e em dias de chuva intensa poderá vazar para fora.

Já tentei, pegar num pequeno tamparoer, juntar as margens com silicone e por fim alargar mas foi infrutífero. Neste momento, não tenho ideia do que poderei fazer para alargar o aparelho. 

Ficarei aberto a qualquer sugestão, até porque a minha skill de Bricolage está um pouco em baixo de momento .

Muito agradecido!


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Ago 2017 às 11:32)

criz0r disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal, venho aqui solicitar a vossa ajuda e opinião relativamente a um assunto que tem sido um quebra cabeças para mim nestes últimos dias.
> 
> Estou praticamente a terminar, a construção do meu Radiation Shield para o sensor da minha estação, no entanto não estou a conseguir arranjar uma solução para o alargamento do pluviómetro.
> Como é sabido por muitos de vós, o pluviómetro desta estação pode eventualmente não registar toda a precipitação real, devido ás margens do mesmo serem muito curtas e em dias de chuva intensa poderá vazar para fora.
> ...


Esse mito da agua saltar para fora!!!!, deixa-o estar como o meu, a bombar há mais de 6 anos, mete mas é uma rede daquela dos mosquitos na base para as aranhas não fazerem ninho, depois nem precisa de manutenção.


----------

